# Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*

*Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
A Stanley type plane from UK

Just had to share this plane with the plane lovers here.
It's a #10 from the English Marples, the only one I have ever seen.
If anyone has any info I will be happy to know.
Found it on E-bay at a really fair price.









It arrived in a big box.









Full of foam chips…









And finally came out to be seen and touched by a happy me.
Notice the wonderful warm red color.
Handle and tote are well made and in mint condition.









Lever cap with the brand.









Body with the brand and model.









Produced in Sheffield.









Original plane iron.









Side opening.
Quite rough machining on the sides of this plane.









A clean mouth.
The sole is well made, straight and smooth.









It will move in to this cabinet where it will replace my Stanley 10.









A late Stanley model that doesn't hold the same charm I think.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*
> 
> *Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
> A Stanley type plane from UK
> ...


Hm yeah this definately has more charm and character than the Stanley.


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*
> 
> *Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
> A Stanley type plane from UK
> ...


Very cool plane…I'm red? with envy, if that's possible.

BTW if I haven't said it already, I'll say it now…I love the cabinet!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*
> 
> *Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
> A Stanley type plane from UK
> ...


sweet! What a gorgeous plane Mads.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*
> 
> *Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
> A Stanley type plane from UK
> ...


That's just plane sweet!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*
> 
> *Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
> A Stanley type plane from UK
> ...


congrats Mads 

take care
Dennis


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*
> 
> *Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
> A Stanley type plane from UK
> ...


Beautiful plane Mads

Cheers - Scott


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*
> 
> *Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
> A Stanley type plane from UK
> ...



Very nice Mads, I'm sure it will get

well cared for.

jamie


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*
> 
> *Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
> A Stanley type plane from UK
> ...


Hi ho, guys.
Yes this was a tool nerd post, I know I have the bug…
Just had to share my joy and exitement for this warm red head.
With a big smile.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*
> 
> *Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
> A Stanley type plane from UK
> ...


Love it Mads, we sometimes see Marples here, but more often just the chisels and such.
Record planes are a lot more common, but The worlds toolbox Stanley is the ruler of all..

;-)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*
> 
> *Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
> A Stanley type plane from UK
> ...


Mads, thats a cool plane.


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*
> 
> *Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
> A Stanley type plane from UK
> ...


Hi Mads-
I'm afraid I have to disagree with the others about this one?
I'm sure it will work well as a Carriage Plane, what I take issue with is the poor lettering cast in the lever cap. I have noticed that Marples are a big offender of this. 
I mean if they cannot get lettering cast properly in SHEFFIELD then it's a bad day for British Industry.

I'm sure this will not detract from using the plane as it should. But it is annoying. For that alone I would not replace the Stanley. 
Sorry.

John


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*
> 
> *Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
> A Stanley type plane from UK
> ...


Congrats on this great purchase Mads. I don't know much about older planes (actually nothing), but I do know that Marples were well known for their very good quality tools. I assume this one will fall into that category. It has found a good home, all is well.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*
> 
> *Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
> A Stanley type plane from UK
> ...


Nice! And I love that tool cabinet, I've saved it as inspiration for a future tool cabinet remodel I want to do.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*
> 
> *Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
> A Stanley type plane from UK
> ...


Nice One !!!

I agree Tooling on the side is minimal at best


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Marples #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane (Stanley type)*
> 
> *Marples & sons #10 Carriage maker's rabbet plane.*
> A Stanley type plane from UK
> ...


Hi all,
Thank you for the nice words and to be able to share my joy.
Marples have done some exelent tools, I don't know so much about theier metal planes, perhaps this was not their speciality but this one is better quality and machining than the one I have from Stanley, even I agree with the fact that the lettering in their logo is really not top of the line. Since I have never seen any other rabbet plane from them and has not been able to find any info on the web, I am thinking it might be a prototype… Perhaps they had it produced at a different producer under their name what was normal practice in England.
Big smile here from the old plane lover.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

